# lo conocí por/durante años



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:
 
¿Me podrían decir si está bien la gramática y también si están de acuerdo con esta regla, por favor?
 
Por ejemplo, en la frase, “ayer lo conocí”, se usa el indefinido porque la acción de conocerlo ocurrió precisamente “ayer”. Es una acción terminada en el pasado, no una acción durativa. El infinitivo conocer significa “to know”, pero al traducir la frase “ayer lo conocí” se dice “I met him yesterday”. No significa que al poner el verbo conocer en el indefinido siempre signifique “met” en lugar de “knew”, sino que a veces para que la frase tenga sentido en inglés hay que traducirlo como “met”. Como ejemplo contrario, se puede decir “Lo conocí por años mientras fuimos amigos”. (I knew him for years while we were friends.)
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Monini67

Hola ChocolateLover

No estoy totalmente segura de serte útil, pero lo intentaré, en castellano usamos el verbo conocer para decir por ejemplo que te presentaron a una persona o bien que conocés a una persona, en cambio en inglés el "met"se usa para decir que te presentaron a una persona pero puede ser que no la conozcas porque solo fue una presentación y no hablaste con el una sola palabra, en cambio el to know es para decir que conocés la vida de esa persona, espero que te haya podido interpretar.


----------



## Xerses

Sí, cuando usas el indefinido es más "meet" que "know" o "get to know". Supongo que porque es díficil llegar a conocer a una persona en un día. Por eso en un período de tiempo "conocer" es "know".

Por cierto, la frase "Lo conocí por años mientras fuimos amigos" me resulta rara...

Yo diría "Lo estuve conociendo durante (o "por" en español de América) años mientras éramos/fuimos amigos" si lo que quieres es recalcar el proceso de conocerlo.


----------



## Pinairun

Xerses said:


> Sí, cuando usas el indefinido es más "meet" que "know" o "get to know". Supongo que porque es díficil llegar a conocer a una persona en un día. Por eso en un período de tiempo "conocer" es "know".
> 
> Por cierto, la frase "Lo conocí por años mientras fuimos amigos" me resulta rara...
> 
> Yo diría "Lo estuve conociendo durante (o "por" en español de América) años mientras éramos/fuimos amigos" si lo que quieres es recalcar el proceso de conocerlo.


 

Quizá en español emplearíamos el verbo "tratar":

_Lo traté durante años, mientras fuimos amigos._

Equivale a que tuvieron una relación de amistad durante años.
No sé si es ese el sentido que queréis darle a la expresión.

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Necesito un ejemplo contrario. ¿Me podrían ayudar con una frase que utilize el verbo "conocí" y signifique "met" no "knew"? 

¿Sirve "Lo conocí por años, pero luego se mudó de aquí"?

Gracias


----------



## Agró

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> Necesito un ejemplo contrario. ¿Me podrían ayudar con una frase que utilize el verbo "conocí" y signifique "met" no "knew"?
> 
> ¿Sirve "Lo conocí por años, pero luego se mudó de aquí"?
> 
> Gracias


No. Lo mejor en ese caso es la opción de Pinairun:
Lo *conocí* (met) en 1990. Lo *traté* durante años, pero luego se mudó de aquí.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Que tal esta frase?
Conocí ese tema en la unviersidad=I became familiar with that theme in college

Gracias


----------



## Agró

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Que tal esta frase?
> Conocí ese tema en la unviersidad=I became familiar with that theme in college
> 
> Gracias



Depende de qué se quiera decir con "tema" pero hay otras fórmulas más comunes:
Me familiaricé con ese tema...
Supe de ese tema...
Estudié ese tema...


----------



## flljob

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> Necesito un ejemplo contrario.
> 1. ¿Me podrían ayudar con una frase que utilize el verbo "conocí" y signifique "met" no "knew"?
> 
> 2. ¿Sirve "Lo conocí por años, pero luego se mudó de aquí"?
> 
> Gracias



1. El ejemplo que diste al principio: Lo conocí ayer. Como ya te comentaron, aquí _conocer _es _meet_.

2. Cuando menos donde yo hablo, el verbo conocer tiene un aspecto durativo en la siguiente oración: A Juan, que murió ayer, lo conocí muchos años. En el sentido de _tratarlo_.

Hay verbos con significado durativo, que, al ser conjugados en pretérito simple, cambian su significado, por ejemplo, _saber_. 

_No lo supe y por eso no te avisé_. Aquí _No lo supe_ significa _No me enteré_.

Saludos


----------



## Xerses

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> Necesito un ejemplo contrario. ¿Me podrían ayudar con una frase que utilize el verbo "conocí" y signifique "met" no "knew"?
> 
> ¿Sirve "Lo conocí por años, pero luego se mudó de aquí"?
> 
> Gracias



Me da la impresión que lo que quieres decir es: "Lo conocí HACE años, pero luego se mudó de aquí"

Eso significa que te lo presentaron hace años pero luego se mudó. Ése SÍ tendría el sentido de "meet". Ten en cuenta que ante un período de tiempo "conocer" es "know".


----------



## Monini67

Creo que todos coincidimos en lo mismo, para los que hablamos castellano el "conocer" a una persona se usa tanto para  el momento en que te la presentan es decir "ïntroduce a person" = "to meet" pero tambien la usamos para decir que tenemos un "conocimiento amplio de una persona, de un idioma, etc". = "to know" lo que sucede es que en castellano usamos una misma palabra para distintos significados por ejemplo "tiempo" lo usamos tanto para para el servicio meteorológico como para hablar de la duración de las cosa en cambio en inglés es "time" para hablar de la duración de las cosas y "weather" lo usan en lo relativo a la meteorología
Espero que esto haya sido de ayuda.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

¿Hay algún ejemplo donde se use "conocí más un tiempo especiífico" para significar "knew"? 

Quiero comprobar que los verbos no cambian de significado en español, sino que a veces la traducción al inglés cambia.

¿Sería mejor con un verbo como "quería/quise"?

Quise puede signficar "traté", pero depende del contexto.

-*Quería *hacerte un favor. (I wanted to ask you a favor)/Me gustaría
-Adelante

Ayer te vi, pero *no quise* interrumpirte porque estabas hablando con la novia. (I saw you yesterday, but I didn't want to interrupt you because you were talking with your girlfriend)

Ayer quise/traté de pedir (wanted/tried to get)una pizza, pero como la línea estaba muy larga, no resultó posible. (I wanted the pizza and tried to get the pizza, but it wasn't successful)


Muchas gracias


----------



## Agró

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> ¿Hay algún ejemplo donde se use "conocí más un tiempo especiífico" para significar "knew"? Un uso poco común: No conoció hembra/varón (no tuvo relaciones sexuales) durante todo su cautiverio/durante 10 años.
> 
> Quiero comprobar que los verbos no cambian de significado en español, sino que a veces la traducción al inglés cambia.
> 
> ¿Sería mejor con un verbo como "quería/quise"?
> 
> Quise puede signficar "traté", pero depende del contexto.
> 
> -*Quería *hacerte pedirte un favor. (I wanted to ask you a favor)/Me gustaría
> -Adelante
> 
> Ayer te vi, pero *no quise* interrumpirte porque estabas hablando con la novia. (I saw you yesterday, but I didn't want to interrupt you because you were talking with your girlfriend)
> 
> Ayer quise/traté de pedir (wanted/tried to get)una pizza, pero como la línea estaba cola era muy larga, no resultó posible. (I wanted the pizza and tried to get the pizza, but it wasn't successful)
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## flljob

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> ¿Hay algún ejemplo donde se use "conocí más un tiempo especiífico" para significar "knew"?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Conocí a Juan tres años, mientras estudiamos en la prepa.

Tiene el sentido durativo de conocer.

Saludos


----------



## Monini67

Hola

"Conocí" esta en pasado, así que si me permiten yo haría la oración de la siguiente manera:

Conocí a Juan durante tres anos(no tengo el símbolo de la enie) mientras estudiábamos en la prepa; o bien Conozco a Juan desde hace tres anos

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Todos los mensajes fueron muy útiles

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Una pregunta mas:

Conocí a Juan tres años, *mientras estudiamos* en la prepa.=I knew Juan for three years, *while we studied* at high school

Conocí a Juan tres años, *mientras estudiamos* en la prepa.=I knew Juan for three years, *while we were studying* at high school

¿Esa es la diferencia entre las dos frases? ¿hay otras diferencias?

la preparatoria es "high school". ¿es igual que la escuela secundaria?

Muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

En México se estudia seis años en la primaria, tres en la secundaria y tres en la preparatoria. Después viene la carrera universitaria. 
Supongo que quisiste decir:
Conocí a Juan tres años, *mientras estudiábamos* en la prepa.=I knew Juan for three years, *while we were studying* at high school.

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

En el mensaje numero 14, pusiste 


> Conocí a Juan tres años, mientras estudiamos en la prepa.
> 
> Tiene el sentido durativo de conocer.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿fue un error o tambien se puede decir "estudiamos"?

Tambien, pensaba que había visto "me gustaría hacerte un favor" en lugar de "pedirte un favor". ¿las dos formas estan correctas o solo la con pedir, por favor?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Conocí a Juan tres años, mientras estudiamos en la prepa.
Conocí a Juan tres años, mientras estudiábamos en la prepa.

Las dos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Wooda

He visto en WR: 'favour' que 'hacerle un favor' = to do someone a favour.


----------



## zelan

Lo conocí por años no es correcto. Puedes decir:
Lo conozco desde hace años , 
Lo conocía desde hacía tiempo,
Lo conocí cuando estuve en España ( por ejemplo)


 "Continuous tense" here sounds a bit weird: once you get to know someone then you know him forever, it's suposed you still know him even if you don't see him now, even if he's changed a lot. "Conocer" here only means that you know his name, not that you truly know him. In fact it's more like "meet": I met him then I know him.
That being said, you can still say sometimes: "Lo conocía entonces pero ahora no lo reconozco, ha cambiado mucho".Maybe like:" I used to know him, but now I don't recognize him- he's changed a lot".

"Secundaria" is "high school".


----------



## Wooda

Accidentally deleted my thread in reply to your last question:

hacerle un favor = to *do* someone a favour - see WR: 'favour'


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Saludos


----------

